# Fishing Report, Fernandina Beach, Florida



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Shhhhh


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

GaG8tor said:


> Shhhhh


Considering you live in Georgia then I'm sure you know exactly what I mean! its kinda sad


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve never fished around Fernandina but come down there when we want to go to the beach. I’d much rather drive the extra 45 minutes. Where I am we have a not so well known fishery. Everyone wants to go to Brunswick and St. Simons and that’s fine with me. I don’t have a proper fishing boat at the moment, but plan to build one soon. I gotta make a decision on what to do with the family boat. We kayak fish and do pretty well up here. There’s a few places down there I want to come check out, though. Congratulations on your license and best of luck to you. Keep the reports coming.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

And there goes the neighborhood....Fernandina doesn't need any more attention. There are enough potlickers here as it is.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Damn it!!


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

There are no redfish north of sisters creek.


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

Big Fish said:


> There are no redfish north of sisters creek.


I think you’re right


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Big Fish said:


> There are no redfish north of sisters creek.


Or south of the Savannah River


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Can anyone point me to the dislike button?


----------



## rummya87 (Jun 24, 2016)

Weekends might be a mess but weekdays are still emptyyyyyyy.

FYI Hunter is an incredible angler and far better than many twice his age. Knows more about the marsh at his age than most know in an entire lifetime.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

A couple from this morning.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Is that a purple or black fly in it's mouth?


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Both 


mro said:


> Is that a purple or black fly in it's mouth?


----------



## Hunter Smith (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeah haha I used to go to school with tyler. I took him fishing last Thursday.


Terry said:


> A couple from this morning.
> View attachment 125464
> View attachment 125466


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Hunter Smith said:


> Yeah haha I used to go to school with tyler. I took him fishing last Thursday.


He has a solid fly cast. Water was dirty on the incoming tide. Once the tide turned and the water cleaned up things got a little better.


----------

